# opensuse 10.2 - dyndns mit gnudip



## Kim-st (24. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine kleine Frage.......

und zwar möchte ich meinen Rechner (opensuse 10.2) aus dem Internet erreichen.
Über dyndns habe ich einen Account angelegt und möchte nun die IP des besagten Rechners über gnudip aktualisieren. das problem liegt eigentlich darin das in der Installatinsanleitung von gnudip die rede davon ist einen Eintrag im "EXECUTABLE_SEARCH_PATH" zu machen....nun sagt mir das überhaupt nichts, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gibt es zu gnudip auch eine verständliche deutsche Anleitung?  Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden.


vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2007)

Damit dürfte die path-Umgebungsvariable gemeint sein. Wenn du eine Executable ausführen willst, also einen Befehl eintippst, wird dieser in allen Verzeichnissen gesucht, die in dieser Variable enthalten sind. Anzeigen lassen kannst du dir diese Pfade mit "env".

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## andy72 (24. April 2007)

In GnuDip 2.1.2 ist aber von dieser Variable keine Rede ... die Rede ist nur davon, dass Du die Files nach /usr/bin packen kannst, sofern Du "./install" nicht ausführst, um die Funktionalität von MySQL zu nutzen.


```
If all you are installing is the client utility, just copy gdipc.pl to
somewhere in your PATH and run it with -c to create your configuration.
```

...Was bedeutet, kopiere die Datei nach /usr/bin oder irgendwo hin, wo der Pfad Deiner Anwendungen registriert ist und starte die Datei mit der Option "-c" um eine Konfiguration zu erstellen - die laut Doku in /etc/gnudip.conf  ist.

LG
Andy


----------



## Anime-Otaku (24. April 2007)

Ich würde gerne mal hier die Alternative ddclient nennen, welcher sogar von Dyndns empfohlen wird.
http://ddclient.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Kim-st (24. April 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Damit dürfte die path-Umgebungsvariable gemeint sein. Wenn du eine Executable ausführen willst, also einen Befehl eintippst, wird dieser in allen Verzeichnissen gesucht, die in dieser Variable enthalten sind. Anzeigen lassen kannst du dir diese Pfade mit "env".



Also ich finde Linux ist unendlich kompliziert *seuftz*

Den Aufruf der Pathvariablen habe ich ja mit der Eingabe von "env" gefunden, allerdings ist mir nicht klar wie ich einen gewuenschten Pfad hinzufuegen kann. Die Angaben unter "env --help" sind mir nicht wirklich verstaendlich.

im folgenden sind die Angaben die in der "INSTALL.html" zu gnudip bzw gdipc stehen


_Follow these steps: 
 Move the directory gdipc created when you expanded the client tar ball, and containing this INSTALL.html file, to /usr/local. 

 You may wish to add the folder /usr/local/gdipc/bin to your executable search path. 

 Read CLIENT.html for a description of how to use this now that it is installed._


----------

